# Ac/dc



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Bought the Iron Man II soundtrack album Friday & can't stop playing it. Think this might just make them one of the biggest bands of 2010.

btw never bought a AC/DC album before in my life ....lol


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

Belive it or not the maintenance guy in work seen them 3 times in the last year! Once in Vegas...Git.

The other guy in work used to go to school with Brian Johnson. I s. hit you not.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy. said:


> Bought the Iron Man II soundtrack album Friday & can't stop playing it. Think this might just make them one of the biggest bands of 2010.
> 
> btw never bought a AC/DC album before in my life ....lol


Been on in the car since my dad d/loaded it for less than $2 on Legalsounds.com

awesome mix of the new and the old


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny thing is that I have every one of their albums yet I still want to buy the Iron Man II album hahaha. 

They are one of the most incredible and classic bands ever. Live they are up there with the best I've ever seen. I was fortunate enough to see them play the O2 Arena last year. Also got tickets to see them at Donnington (Download) this year. 

Funny thing is that when their last album 'Black Ice' came out, I thought how awesome the track 'War Machine' would be in conjunction with Iron Man. Bearing in mind there is a character with exactly that name and low and behold they've done just that.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

track one of the new album...........Im going to d/load as well.......Just for them, last saw them in Milan, was awesome


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Andy. said:


> btw never bought a AC/DC album before in my life ....lol


Me neither!!


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

I want this album, and yeah Iv never downloaded or brought anything by ACDC.

Anyone know if there will be a additional soundtrack to Iron Man 2 available, as I noticed not all the music was ACDC.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

AC/DC and Iron Maiden are the best bands out there.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

in the car at the mo good mix of old and new

wembley concert last year was awesome fantastic band standing the test of time real music:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amazing band, amazing film tracks and hopefully (taking gf to see it Saturday) an amazing film!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Amazing band, amazing film tracks and hopefully (taking gf to see it Saturday) an amazing film!


Couldn't agree more, although I've not seen the film.

Will be taking my missus to see it Saturday as well. She's a 'DC fan as well as loving the first Iron Man movie. :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

The Live at Donny Park 2 disk album is well worth a listen! Saw them last year at wembley... awesome!


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Amazing band.Long may they rule.

Remember Bon Scott.Brian Johnston had a tough act to follow there


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

markc said:


> Remember Bon Scott.Brian Johnston had a tough act to follow there


Yeah didn't he just but yet managed to not fill his shoes but wear a pair of his very own! :thumb:

Some of the lyrics that Bon Scott wrote were brilliant though. I got the AC/DC box set called Backtracks that has some lesser known tracks.

Crabsody in Blue and Carry Me Home are really entertaining.

Although I'd have to say my two favourite DC albums are Highway to Hell and Back in Black, one by Bon and one by Johnson.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw AC/DC at Wembley last year, quite possibly the best gig I've ever seen. Gutted I'm not going to see them at Download


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I was lucky enough to see AC/DC with Bon fronting them (showing my age ) at the Mayfair in Newcastle (only 13 but got in:thumb then he died the next year. Seen AC/DC about 15 times now but not for the last 20 years:doublesho. Saw them headline the first Donnington monsters of rock and i still have the first edition of Kerrang with Angus on the front somewhere.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's awesome mate and amazing to be able to see whem with Bon fronting them. 

I can only say I saw them at Donnington this year but they were epic. Absolutely stunning and blew my missus away as it was her birthday present to see them.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Some videos/pics when I saw them at Wembley last year

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supermega/sets/72157620492617413/

The best gig I have ever been too!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Supermega said:


> The best gig I have ever been too!


I saw them at the O2 , I like to think i've seen some great bands on stage but these guys are on a different level


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was just reading this thread and Shoot To Thrill came on at the end of the darts on Sky!......weird.......


----------

